# Guest Pitmaster night @Desperados



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2008)

We've been trying to make it out there..and were going to do just that this week...but it looks like you'll be out of town.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

Man, wish I lived closer.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Man, wish I lived closer.



Me too.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2008)

We went there for lunch today...it was worth the trip..full report tomarrow.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2008)

We took that ride yesterday to Desperados. I’m not one to got out for Q but I was impressed.  The place looks great--very comfortable from the minute you walk in.  Looks like a q joint.  Nicely decorated but not overdone with western/cowboy motiff.  The two gas fireplaces were a nice touch along with the antiuqe looking bowl sinks in the bathrooms. 

First the sauce (three kinds) was on the table not on the meat. I had the combo platter a ½ rack of ribs and a brisket Sammie. MJ had a brisket Sammie, and the mrs and d had pulled pork.  Mrs. Said Pork was good, juicy with good flavor but I wouldn‘t know personally because she would not share!  But that’s ok; when she went to take some of MJ’s brisket he didn’t want to share either.   MJ ate his whole Sammie.  Brisket was excellent.  Sides we tried included the famous corn bread with honey butter (mmmm), baked beans (very good with a bit of spice!) and mac and cheese (very creamy).  As good as the food was, the boys were most impressed with the birch beer on tap and the trains--yes trains!--that went by periodically outside.  

And of course, Shelly was a most gracious hostess, allowing the boys to tour the kitchen and see the smokers.  So if you are looking for some of the best bbq around (second only to my backyard ) stop by desperados.

Now we can't wait for the guest pit master night.


----------



## Unity (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow! That's a fine review from the toughest team of reviewers I can imagine!   

--John
(Something else to put on my to-do list for the Oink weekend.)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2008)

Shelly, how far off the Thruway are you?


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats going to have to be on our oink weekend list to do as well. 

Ty for the review


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 19, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> So if you are looking for some of the best bbq around (second only to my backyard ) stop by desperados



Well, ok then.  That pretty much settles it.  We are planning another trip to New York within the next month, or so, and would like to meet up with you and your family, Dave, as well as try the only other place in NY with good Q.  I will pm ya, when I have something a little more concrete! 

Thanks for the 'heads up'!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good...I'll bring the pickles


----------

